# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  EDC Lighter Fluid Container

## JohnLeePettimore

Okay, here's my first post after leeching off the site for information.  Special thanks to kyratshooter for the posts on oil cloth and tin cloth.

I bought a Zippo lighter because it's made in the U.S.A., keeps lit in the wind, and because it's old school.

I also discovered that the fluid in a freshly-filled lighter evaporates after after about a week when kept in the pocket 9not the first one to discover that).

I did some Internet research, and found suggestions like: "Put one of those wide vegetable rubber bands around it to keep it from evaporating."  Well, they stopped using those wide rubber bands (at least everywhere that I've looked).  It was also suggested to use a piece of an old bicycle tire tube in place of the rubber band.  The tire tube I had was too big, so that didn't work.  I haven't gone to a bike repair shop yet to get a smaller tube, but that will work, I am sure.

I also looked into what king of small container would work to keep a backup supply of lighter fluid in.  The least helpful comment I found about that was: "Why is this an issue?  Just keep it in the original container.  That obviously works."  Not really an exact quote, but pretty close.

Anyways, the preceding was to head off repetitious advice (well, to attempt it at least).  Here's my input:

TO PREVENT EVAPORATION

Wrap some sort of tape around the lighter to seal the division at the flip-top/body interface (if you haven't gone by the bike shop yet).

I only tried two types.  Electrical tape, and masking tape.

Electrical tape works, but the fumes interact with the adhesive, and it starts slipping around after a couple of days.  Of course, I have Harbor Freight electrical tape, which sucks generally.

The masking tape worked well, and kept the lighter sealed.  It leaves residue when you take it off, but that's not a survival/emergency issue.  It kept the fluid from evaporating, and stayed sealed without slipping off (for a week in my pocket, at least).

TO CARRY A SMALL SUPPLY OF FUEL

To start with, the above referenced advice about keeping it in the original container is not good advice.  I started looking into this whole thing because the original container that I kept in my car bulged out and became brittle.  The original container is plastic, and has a rectangular cross section.  When it gets warm, the fluid inside evaporates inside the container (technically, the vapor pressure increases) and pressurizes the container.  The pressure causes the rectangular container to swell at the narrow dimension.  This stresses and stretches the plastic material and causes it to become brittle, so it cracks easily (not just theory, but experience, too).  This makes the original container unsuitable for varying environmental conditions.  The older-style metal containers would probably work, but the fluid isn't supplied in those anymore.

So, I tried various other types of containers.  I put some fluid in them, then left them in my car's center console to see if the fluid would evaporate out of them.

I tried a small, plastic flip-top container (the lid has a little fold-up spout).  It didnt leak liquid, but it wasnt vapor-tight (if you squeezed it, you could hear the air coming out).  The fluid evaporated very quickly, and it wasn't even summer.

I also tried small, thick, glass bottles (like childrens aspirin come in - or came in - not sure).  Glass sounds risky, but these bottles are pretty hard to break unless you really try (famous last words).  The fluid didnt evaporate.  I thought I had found an acceptable container.  However,  I accidentally tipped them over and left them lying on their side on the console.  After the weekend passed, I found that half of the fluid was gone.  The low surface tension fluid leaked out slowly, even though they didnt leak when you tried shaking the container to test it.  In a BOB, this would soak into whatever else you had in the bag.  Not good.

Others have suggested using empty eye drop bottles, or glass bottles with eye droppers in the lid.  I haven't tried these yet.  Maybe the gasket in the lids is better than the one in the bottles I used.

Does anyone have actual experience with small containers that dont leak lighter fluid (vapor or liquid) or time, in any position?

----------


## Rick

Gone are the days of freshly filled lighters eating a whole in my leg from the fluid leaking. Gone are the days of trying to change a flint and getting the spring back in. 

Why not store the fluid in the can it comes in?

----------


## madmax

I get the "old school" deal with Zippos.  I still have several.  In my cabinet.  A coupla Bics go along nowadays.  

But good luck in nailing down that container.

----------


## Graf

Just buy yourself a bike tube around 1.75-2.25 cut to size to create ranger band worked well for me and you'll use a lot of those ranger bands for other things. On my Zippos I replaced the wick with cotton balls that will catch a spark easy if you run out of fluid but still have spark. I also cut down a 1/8 ferro rod which I store in the wick area along with 2 spare flints

----------


## crashdive123

Back from my Navy days where we could not bring lighter fluid onboard (atmosphere contaminant) we used isopropyl alcohol as lighter fluid.  It worked fine.  Any small bottle will work for either fluid.  Plastic or glass - it does not matter.

I mention this because a lot of people carry alcohol for their alcohol burning stoves.

----------


## hunter63

Haven't carried a Zippo in many years.....but back when, I carried a container that it came in as well...in the truck.
Of course I was using it a whole lot more....When I smoked.
Haven't had a smoke since Dec.13 11:32 AM 2013....

I don't know how it would work.....but I do carry the little .5 oz plastic squirt bottle eye drops com in with "Heat"Fuel antifreeze/dryer... Isopropanol (pretty sure close to the same stuff that Crash is talking abouy...for the alcohol "Penny stove."

Honestly haven't checked the containers for a while... as the whole rig is in a metal box (candy tin") in my truck "Tote".

How it will work for Zippo fluid...not sure....Just checked my stash....found a full container of fluid...and a .5 osz "Artificial tears" bottle ...so filled it...May take a while.
You post made me curious about my 3 - small squirt bottle in the truck.....so trying out the lighter fluid.

----------


## alaskabushman

The problem you are searching a solution for is the very reason I quit carrying a Zippo. I still have three, all are bone dry in a dresser drawer. I got so tired of not having fluid in my lighter whenever I needed it most. Filling it weekly is fine as long as you actually remember. Sure, Zippos have a great feel to them and a classic cool factor. I've since switched to Bics and have not looked back. It works every time I need it and if it gets lost or "long term loaned" then there is no real expense.

----------


## hunter63

Note .........buy Pink BIC's...no one steals those.

Mine are in the draw as well....still carry a Bic in my pocket everyday.....as well as my Mini Multi too w/mini Bic.

Was curios how long fluid lasts in a eye drop bottle....more for the "penny stove stash" than a Zippo...
This thread just made me think about it.

----------


## pete lynch

I too have a Zippo in the drawer (ZITD) but I only have it because of the price I got at Walmart on those Zippo 6 hour Hand warmer gift sets. I paid like $7 for the hand warmer, a 4oz _metal_ container of fluid and the ZITD.
For my alcohol stove fuel I use the Coghlan Contain-alls:
http://www.coghlans.com/products/contain-alls-8525
They keep my fuel(Heet) from evaporating.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Gone are the days of freshly filled lighters eating a whole in my leg from the fluid leaking. Gone are the days of trying to change a flint and getting the spring back in. 
> 
> Why not store the fluid in the can it comes in?


I suggest reading posts before you reply.

Just sayin'.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

I get the whole Bic thing because it will have fuel when you need it.

However, a Zippo (with fuel) has the advantage of:

1.  staying lit in the wind
2.  it stays lit without having to hold down a button, and
3.  you can easily place the flame where you want it without it burning your thumb (see #2).

Thus, my search for a suitable small container.

----------


## hunter63

> I suggest reading posts before you reply.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Why?......I guess I don't see a preoblem.

----------


## alaskabushman

I carried a Zippo for years as my EDC, I liked the feel, the form factor and the classic style. I told myself that the ability to free stand was important. I thought that it was windproof. 

Two things happened to make me lose faith in my trusty Zippo. 

The first one was when I was out with a couple buddies, we decided to build a fire and even though it was a bit windy we were set to have some fun. No matter how I tried to light a fire in the wind with my zippo, it would just not light the tinder. Sure the lighter would stay lit, but the wind blew the flame around so much that it couldn't light the paper. I tried cupping my hand...no luck. After 5 minutes trying to light a fire I went to my truck and dug out my emergency fire kit, pulled out my ferro rod and had a fire going in about 2 minutes. 

I still carried the Zippo however.

The last time I carried my Zippo is when I went for a hike in the woods with my dad. It had recently rained (which is pretty much ALL the time here) so we drenched from pushing through the dripping underbrush. After a few miles we came out on a beach, soaked and getting cold. We figured out where we were but it was quite a walk along the beach back to town. We decided to build a fire to get warmed up and make our way back home. Everything was sooo wet that we needed a good fire source to get something lit. Lo and behold my Zippo was dry. I tried using it as a flint striker. Nothing. My dad pulled out some windproof/waterproof matches. They would not light (this is also when I lost faith in matches). We found the driest wood possible and I found some spruce resin (pitch) all to no effect. We decided that we would stay warm by just moving on. Eventually a local came by in a skiff and picked us up and gave us a ride back. 

From then on I have carried a Bic and never looked back. My backup is a ferro rod. I no longer carry or even buy matches. The Bic will light every time, the Bic is lighter in weight and its about at cheap as they come. I realize that Bic's "have no soul" and are difficult to customize. They don't have that satisfying feel and "clink" when you use them. 
But they work...Every. Single. Time.

If you still absolutely have to carry a Zippo, that's your own personal choice and preference, but don't try to convince me that they are "better". 
You can get a canister to carry extra fluid made by Zippo. 
https://www.amazon.com/Zippo-121503-.../dp/B000B589JI

----------


## kyratshooter

If you just want a single refill this will work for you. 

https://www.smkw.com/zippo-fuel-canister-with-keyring

If you are running off to the woods permanently you should probably carry it in the bottle it came in.  

Some people do not read previous posts, some never do google searches, some can not understand light sarcasm.

I do not carry an EDC lighter any more, not since the heart attack of '04.  That means that zippos are just to much of a PITA to keep filled for emergencies.  The "advantages" of a Zippo are greatly offset by having a disposable in the coin tray of the truck that has fluid in it every tie I reach for it.

I decided to sacrifice the staying lit in the wind, not going the direction I wanted and holding down the button advantages for the 3000 lights capabilities and cost factors and buy disposables in the five packs and scatter them everywhere.  

One in each kit, a couple inside the cooking pots, two or three in each vehicle a couple in the sock drawer, one on the reading table and another in the change bowl by the door and an unopened pack in the kitchen drawer.  I even have a leather cover for use of the Bic while at reenactments.

My EDC fire starters are now ferro rods.  Since I do not smoke having a flame constantly available is not necessary.  The spark rods never run out of fuel and can be carried on the key ring or in the wallet, or both for use when a fire is an absolute necessity.

----------


## Wildthang

I carry a Zippo when I go hiking, and when the winds blowing and nothing else will light, the old Zippo will. I found a small heavy metal pill holder at a convenient store. Darned thing is a machined cylinder with a heavy O-ringed screw in cap. Think I paid 5 bucks for it. It hold about 2 refills and has never leaked in my back pack.
I honestly think this metal pill holder was made with the drug addict in mind, but it sure works good for lighter fluid!! It is similar to some of the containers shown on the below link! 

https://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...lders&fr=yfp-t

----------


## alaskabushman

> some never do google searches


That's for sure...I googled "Zippo fuel canister" and it was the first thing to come up....

----------


## hunter63

That Zippo Fuel canister is kinda cool.....thanks for posting.

Some where around here is a wind proof cover for a Scripto lighter....that actually worker pretty good....
I see if I can find it.

Found it....windsheild slides up....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Note the lighter says St Louis Rams 1996...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Still lights after 21 plus years.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

KInda like it....

https://www.amazon.com/tobacco-witho...dproof+lighter

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Why?......I guess I don't see a preoblem.


From my original post:

"The least helpful comment I found about that was: "Why is this an issue? Just keep it in the original container. That obviously works." Not really an exact quote, but pretty close."

"To start with, the above referenced advice about keeping it in the original container is not good advice. I started looking into this whole thing because the original container that I kept in my car bulged out and became brittle. The original container is plastic, and has a rectangular cross section. When it gets warm, the fluid inside evaporates inside the container (technically, the vapor pressure increases) and pressurizes the container. The pressure causes the rectangular container to swell at the narrow dimension. This stresses and stretches the plastic material and causes it to become brittle, so it cracks easily (not just theory, but experience, too). This makes the original container unsuitable for varying environmental conditions. The older-style metal containers would probably work, but the fluid isn't supplied in those anymore."

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

kyratshooter: "some never do google sarches"

alaskabushman: "That's for sure...I googled "Zippo fuel canister" and it was the first thing to come up...."

To be honest, I have seen those little canisters.  I'm just a cheapskate son-of-a-biscuit, and I don't want to buy one.  I'm a do-it-yourselfer, so I wanted to find something else that would work.

Of course, if I'm a do-it-yourselfer, you may ask why I'm asking others about it how to solve the problem.

;o)

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

Yeah, down inside I know the Bic is the answer.

I'm just stubborn.

And sentimental.

----------


## Rick

Well, gosh, I guess I was told. don't worry about looking at other original containers ... I don't know... like Zippo since their container is made of metal. Your welcome.

----------


## alaskabushman

> Yeah, down inside I know the Bic is the answer.
> 
> I'm just stubborn.
> 
> And sentimental.


I know several people who carry Zippo's (most are smokers) and they love them, but they don't try to make the case that Zippos are better for emergency situations. 

If you wanna carry one just because its cool and a classic, then I honestly have no problem with that. I just don't recommend betting your life on them. 

Bic's aren't perfect, but short of a propane torch or road flare...neither of which fit in my pocket.

----------


## hunter63

> ...................
> 
> Honestly haven't checked the containers for a while... as the whole rig is in a metal box (candy tin") in my truck "Tote".
> 
> How it will work for Zippo fluid...not sure....Just checked my stash....found a full container of fluid...and a .5 osz "Artificial tears" bottle ...so filled it...May take a while.
> You post made me curious about my 3 - small squirt bottle in the truck.....so trying out the lighter fluid.




Was working in the basement today....checked that eyedrop bottle I had filled yesterday ...seem it is kinda "sucking in" on itself????? 

Hope it doesn't "melt down"....as it wasn't made for lighter fuel?....I have put in in a metal container so if it leaks it won't cause a problem..

JohnLeePettimore....Let us know what you come up with.....

----------


## crashdive123

I have used a contact lens eye drop bottle filled with alcohol (which works well in Zippos) and after a year, all was well with the contents.

----------


## hunter63

The Heet seems to be OK as well....at least since the last time I set my arm on fire...and that was a few(?) years ago...

----------


## Seniorman

I've posted this before regarding the question of "ZIPPOS & FLUID" but what the hey?  

The small Tabasco bottles, cleaned and filled with lighter fluid, work perfectly for a refill.  The bicycle tube "seal" also works perfectly and the fuel lasts a long time, according to some extensive tests I've conducted.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It also stops any leakage which might "burn" one's thigh ... but then I just let the top stay open for a couple minutes after filling and there is no problem anyway.

I do not go out to the boonies without my old ZIPPO, and it has worked perfectly for me in some really inclement weather in many different areas of the country.  Of course, to each his own, but I guess I'll stick with it.   :clap: 

(As an aside, I won the ZIPPO burning in the picture in a Sunday afternoon barracks poker game at Fort Gordon, Georgia, in 1959, when I was in The U.S. Army.  The soldier had bought it at the PX the day before.   He should not have drawn to an inside straight.   :Wink:  )

S.M.

----------


## hunter63

Tabasco bottles....Great idea......

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Well, gosh, I guess I was told. don't worry about looking at other original containers ... I don't know... like Zippo since their container is made of metal. Your welcome.


I'll have to admit that I haven't seen a container of Zippo fuel.  I've only seen Ronsonol containers.  I jumped to the conclusion that all containers were now plastic.

I apologize for sounding like a smart-*** [not for being one, just for sounding like one ;o)].

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> I've posted this before regarding the question of "ZIPPOS & FLUID" but what the hey?  
> 
> The small Tabasco bottles, cleaned and filled with lighter fluid, work perfectly for a refill.
> S.M.


I don't think the Tabasco bottles are a dependable solution.

I have a few, and was going to try them, but after I washed them, I filled them with water to see if they would leak, and most of them did.

I think the shrink-wrap "psycho-seal" helps the cap seal against the bottle.  I couldn't even close a couple of them firmly without spinning the cap on the bottle thread.

Some may work, some may not.  That's why I said not a "dependable" solution.

Then again, if you check them out first, they could work well.

----------


## Seniorman

> I don't think the Tabasco bottles are a dependable solution.
> 
> I have a few, and was going to try them, but after I washed them, I filled them with water to see if they would leak, and most of them did.
> 
> I think the shrink-wrap "psycho-seal" helps the cap seal against the bottle.  I couldn't even close a couple of them firmly without spinning the cap on the bottle thread.
> 
> Some may work, some may not.  That's why I said not a "dependable" solution.
> 
> Then again, if you check them out first, they could work well.


Perhaps the newer Tabasco miniatures leak, but my older ones don't.  Never had a bit of leakage.

As I said, "To each his own."   :Nod: 

Good luck.

S.M.

----------


## hunter63

> I don't think the Tabasco bottles are a dependable solution.
> 
> I have a few, and was going to try them, but after I washed them, I filled them with water to see if they would leak, and most of them did.
> 
> I think the shrink-wrap "psycho-seal" helps the cap seal against the bottle.  I couldn't even close a couple of them firmly without spinning the cap on the bottle thread.
> 
> Some may work, some may not.  That's why I said not a "dependable" solution.
> 
> Then again, if you check them out first, they could work well.


Let us know when you come up with a solution....

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Let us know when you come up with a solution....


I'm working on a couple of things that show promise, so far.

----------


## kyratshooter

I am sure you will be forced to come up with the solution yourself since none of the dozen or so remedies anyone else has mentioned seem to satisfy you.

Good luck with this search for the solution to the question disposable lighters answered 40 years ago.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> I am sure you will be forced to come up with the solution yourself since none of the dozen or so remedies anyone else has mentioned seem to satisfy you.
> 
> Good luck with this search for the solution to the question disposable lighters answered 40 years ago.


I don't mean to sound obstinate.  I had already tried many of the suggestions before posting, and I had a problem with most of them.  If someone told you to use turpentine in your oil cloth or tin cloth recipe, you wouldn't just accept that, would you?

Also, I've had a couple of things in the works during this whole conversation.  That's what my last response to hunter63 was about.  Just being honest, not difficult.  And I've been enjoying the conversation.

I do thank all of you for your input.  Obviously, as I noted before, the disposable lighter is the simple, dependable answer for a fire source.  If you still want to keep a Zippo around anyway, the metal Zippo Fuel can is the simple, dependable container.

Just to continue this pointless conversation however,   ;o)

I tried another mini Tabasco bottle.  Thanks to Seniorman for pushing this one.  It works perfectly, and looks like the best thing to use for something refillable.  I realized that I was damaging the caps when I first removed them.  I always just twist caps off with the "psycho seal" still on, then remove the broken seal.  The seals on the mini Tabasco bottles didn't break, and I think I stripped the threads on the cap, so they leaked.  Little details like that can land you in a Michael Crichton story.

To hunter 63 about the eye dropper bottle is "sucking in".  The first bottle I tried (the one with the flip up spout in the lid) did this.  It wasn't "vapor tight".  The fluid would warm up, evaporate in the container, the increased pressure would force the vapor out around the poorly-sealed flip up spout, then the bottle would "suck in" when it cooled off, and the pressure inside decreased.  The seal was good enough to prevent the vacuum inside the bottle from sucking in air.  This happened over several days and I could easily see the decrease in fluid level in the bottle every day.  Of course, if the bottle was not full to begin with, and the temperature is lower than when it was filled, it could just be the decrease in temperature that causes the vacuum, and not a leak.

For what it's worth, one of the things I had going when I first posted seems to be working.  It's a hotel shampoo bottle.  It's a 2 oz. clear PET (polyethylene terephthalate) bottle, Boston Round style (cylindrical, so no bulging problem) with a screw cap.  So far, it is "vapor tight" (doesn't leak vapor out when it gets warm), and "liquid tight" (doesn't leak liquid when you lie it on it's side).  The only reason it might be considered superior to the Tabasco bottle is that it holds way more fluid.

To make a long story longer, this post was precipitated by my researching homemade lighter fluid (I look into making almost anything myself).  Zippo/Ronsonol fuel is (or at least used to be) made from two different "petroleum distillates", which are also common home items:

70% Light Hydrotreated Distillate (naptha) CAS# 68410-97-9 (camp fuel) and
30% Hydrotreated Light Naptha CAS#64742-49-0 (VM&P naphtha)

I just happened to have both of these ingredients in my shop, and my Ronsonol lighter fluid container had just done the bulge and crack thing, so I started looking into suitable containers to store some homemade fluid.  Just plain curiosity.

Of course we know what curiosity did to the cat...

----------


## fjrmurph

This will work 


https://www.amazon.ca/Zippo-121503-F.../dp/B000B589JI

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> This will work 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Zippo-121503-F.../dp/B000B589JI


That does look pretty cool, and perfect for the job.

I may actually get one, although, as I noted previously, I am a cheapskate, and as kyratshooter noted, rather difficult and would rather make things more complicated and involved than necessary.

;o)

----------


## edr730

At the thrift stores here, they have a lot of aluminum drink containers for about $1.00. They might be too big for what you want though. I just use them for hot water bottles for my inside coat pocket or bed. I always thought that coleman fuel and lighter fluid was the same thing and was not aware of the two types of naptha or the reasons why the two types, in combination, would make a superior lighter fluid.

----------


## hunter63

FWIW....Bottle is not an "Eye Dropper" bottle...just an "Eye Drop" bottle...with a cone shaped spout.

Seems to be hanging in there....was filled back out pretty much....although seems less fluid...didn't meter it out, so that just a impression

I'm sure delta T of the basement..has a lot ...to do the expansion and contraction....
With the vacuum sucking it in...takes a lot to hold a vacuum....or expansion accounting for the return to full shape.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> I always thought that coleman fuel and lighter fluid was the same thing and was not aware of the two types of naptha or the reasons why the two types, in combination, would make a superior lighter fluid.


Based on what I've read, they add the heavier, and less volatile fluid (30%) as a balance to the lighter, more volatile fluid (70%) for the "proper" flame.

I read it in a forum on the Internet, so it must be true.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> FWIW....Bottle is not an "Eye Dropper" bottle...just an "Eye Drop" bottle...with a cone shaped spout.


Oops.  I meant "eye drop" bottle.  The next one we have that gets empty will be another test.

Maybe I should get out more often.

----------


## sjj

deleted....

----------


## hunter63

> John,
> 
> I appreciated your obsession/endeavor.  If you send me a PM (private message) with your mailing address, I will send you "three" inexpensive bottles that may be worth testing/exploring.


Hey, Good to see ya.....and that's a great thing to do......

----------


## Rick

Hiya, SJJ. Glad to see you back!!!!

----------


## sjj

...................

----------


## hunter63

Hey you never know......'Then eye drops container I spoke if earlier ....just a "what if"....seems to be working.
Was looking for the plastic code....to see if that little bottle (not marked) was the same as the original store fuel container....(/3\)...#3

Inconclusive......at this point....but a lot of info I didn't know

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## finallyME

Have you looked at a peanut lighter?  Zippos weren't designed to be sealed. Anything you do to an existing zippo will only be a stopgap.  It either won't work that great, or it will be annoying to use, and then you will stop using it. For a high quality seal that is removable, an oring is one of the best options.  Plus, they are cheap.  What you want is a lighter that has the same function of a zippo, but round with a case that is designed to have an oring.  If you still want that square zippo, then machine a zippo case out of flat stock and put an oring groove in it.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

UPDATE!

I bought a can of ZIPPO fuel (metal can).  Walmart carries them, but it was back in the sporting goods section, not up front in the lighter section.

See, kyratshooter?  I'm taking advice.  ;o)

----------


## hunter63

Note.....Eye dropper bottle still going......

----------


## survivaladvantage

I got a cool solution for this one. I totally get how much it sucks to have the fuel evaporate when you need it. 

*********************

If you are going to spam the site, at least try and be creative.

----------


## Rick

We have a cool solution for spammers too. I totally get how much it sucks to be banned when you are trying to sell something on someone else's dime. (Crash - Glad to see you got to end your day on an up note)

----------


## hunter63

> UPDATE!
> 
> I bought a can of ZIPPO fuel (metal can).  Walmart carries them, but it was back in the sporting goods section, not up front in the lighter section.
> 
> See, kyratshooter?  I'm taking advice.  ;o)


Sooooo....this whole discussion was to decide.... "Look in the Sporting Goods at Walmart.....?"......LOL
Glad it worked out

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

The beating of the dead horse continues...

Metal Zippo can kept in the car, bulges a little, but not bad.  We'll see what happens in August here in the South.

The Tabasco bottle cap can get loose in your pants pocket with other stuff bumping into it.  Best for BOB.
It hasn't lost any fluid while stored in the car.  Ditto about August.

Finally went by a bike shop and got used inner tube.  Zippo is now surrounded by a rubber seal.  NOTE:  Cut a piece of the tube as long as the tube is wide.  The first one I cut looked like a wide rubber band, and it moved around on the lighter when it was in my pocket.  No problem with a longer one.

Yes, I REALLY want to use a Zippo.  I have a Bic, too.

----------


## hunter63

The though occurs  to me that this is getting over-thought and out of hand....

Dollar store, 5 kinda Bic's $1 buck.....
My Zippos are safely in a drawer, retired, with many memories on my smoking days....

Eye drop...don't know, I didn't  bring it along to "The Place".

----------


## kyratshooter

Yea, I moved this one to my don't give a $#%^ file two weeks ago.

It is like refusing to carry an AK even though the mag catch on the AR is broken and it keeps dumping its magazines.

It did get me to thinking tough, and I ordered a couple of peanut lighters and a half dozen of the old style "metal matches" to scatter through the gear.  They have an O ring and hold fluid for years.  Thanks to Ebay I am now $10 poorer and I did not have to go to Walmart or try to find a bicycle shop.  I am not sure if bicycle shops are allowed in KY.

The only bike shop I know of is up in Dayton and it is owned by the Wright Brothers.  I thik they carried Zippos too.

----------


## hunter63

The older ya get...the more you need, I guess.....???
Working on my steps this morning...looking for a 3 to 2 prong adaptor......Must have 200 scattered around....but a doen everytime I at the dollar store....Guess what....none around.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Yea, I moved this one to my don't give a $#%^ file two weeks ago.


I DID preface my last post with "The beating of the dead horse continues..."

Just participating, however worthless the contribution is.  ;o)

----------


## hunter63

> I DID preface my last post with "The beating of the dead horse continues..."
> 
> Just participating, however worthless the contribution is.  ;o)


No worries, Mate....just passing the time of your dime......LOL
Go for it...

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Wow where do I start.... read the thread. Just a couple of pointers... Zippo was wind proof was cool but leaks...Bic clearly leaks in cold weather. With a white Bic one can see how much fluid is left inside. A pink Bic and they will all laugh at you.....AN empty Bic can still light a birds nest with the sparker. (remove the safety)  


So I light my fires with this...works every time.... 
014045324977lg.jpg


Yea I posted that.... shuffles claws - ruffles feathers... ment to do that.

----------


## hunter63

> Wow where do I start.... read the thread. Just a couple of pointers... Zippo was wind proof was cool but leaks...Bic clearly leaks in cold weather. With a white Bic one can see how much fluid is left inside. A pink Bic and they will all laugh at you.....AN empty Bic can still light a birds nest with the sparker. (remove the safety)  
> 
> 
> So I light my fires with this...works every time.... 
> 014045324977lg.jpg
> 
> 
> Yea I posted that.... shuffles claws - ruffles feathers... ment to do that.


LOL....BUT
quote..."pink Bic and they will all laugh at you....." quote  

But no one will steal it in a bar....who cares if they laugh....LOL

----------


## Wise Old Owl

> LOL....BUT
> quote..."pink Bic and they will all laugh at you....." quote  
> 
> But no one will steal it in a bar....who cares if they laugh....LOL



I just find it funny as hell, white bics are all the rage as you can see the fluid in the sun.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Really want to start a "memorable" moment... invite your freinds over for a keg party and use a WW2 flame thrower to start the fire... they will discuss that for years.

Then build a Mash uni swamp with a non workable still in your backyard - you will be king of the hill.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Then build a Mash uni swamp with a non workable still in your backyard - you will be king of the hill.


Why NON-workable?

BTW, how did this silly thread ever get to four pages?  Really. What do you think, kyratshooter?

----------


## kyratshooter

> Really. What do you think, kyratshooter?


I think some of us heed a hobby!  

We will post about just about anything out of pure retirement boredom.  Now I know why the small town I grew up in had seventy-eleven old geezers down at the courthouse sitting under the trees whittling and chewing tobacco back in the pre-internet days! 

BTW, I want to know how many fires you can light off one propane cylinder?  I have seen that technique used more than once.  Also seen the propane cylinder taken out of the stove to light the campfire!

I know you can get 3000 off a Bic, I called and asked.  Just wondering how many lights for a pound of propane.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> We will post about just about anything out of pure retirement boredom.


I think you nailed it, even for those that aren't retired.

Here's an appropriate video (especially at 1:07 to 1:17) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHY8NKj3RKs

----------


## Wise Old Owl

> Why NON-workable?
> 
> BTW, how did this silly thread ever get to four pages?  Really. What do you think, kyratshooter?


Easier to buy than to make here in PA. Smacks of too much effort.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Easier to buy than to make here in PA. Smacks of too much effort.


Is it easily modified into a working one?

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

I know you all have been waited with bated breath for this horribly beaten dead horse of a thread to be resurrected, especially kyratshooter.  So, here goes:

It turns out that the metal Zippo-brand fluid container is not really up to the task either.  As noted above, I finally found some Zippo-brand fuel in the sporting goods section of Walmart (for some unknown reason, they don't stock it with the lighters and associated paraphenalia), and I placed it in my vehicle to see how it would hold up under high temperatures in the car.  It bulged a little, enough to permanently deform slightly, but looked okay.  I moved it yesterday while I was rummaging around it my car, and I noticed that it sloshed a lot.  I have not opened the container since purchasing it.  Apparently, it is not vapor tight, even though it's liquid tight.  This was not even under Southern Summer temperatures.

Of course, the "experiment" was a bit extreme.  If you keep the metal Zippo container out of the sunlight, buried in your bag, it'll probably keep the temperature way below the level that makes it vaporize so much that it messes with any of the various seals in the can.

The Tabasco mini-bottle that I kept with it is still full.  It's the hands-down winner of this "experiment."

----------


## crashdive123

Whew!  Now I can exhale.

----------


## hunter63

That's good....eyedrop bottle ....empty....as of today.

\Guess I better check the bottles of "Heat"packed with the penny stove.....been in the truck for a few years.

----------


## Rick

Can you fish with baited breath? That could be a multi use item.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Can you fish with baited breath? That could be a multi use item.


I looked up "baited breath" before I posted.  I've read a few threads in various places about misused/messed up words or phrases (like "back to ground zero" instead of "back to square one"), so now I check almost everything.

It turned out that the term is "bated breath", "bated" being short for "abated" meaning "subdued".

No extra charge for that.

----------


## hunter63

I thought it was more like wheezing?.......Looking for the "death rattle"

Still need to get out and check the ActionPacker with the stove.....and jug of JD....(medical purposes only)
That Actionpacker contains the "Seeds to future recivilization and the American way."

----------


## Rick

Was that a yes or a no?

----------


## hunter63

Yes............

----------


## Rick

Oh, cool. Thanks.

----------


## fjrmurph

ok I think we have the lighter fluid container sorted . Anyone know of a good container to carry a little nip of good whiskey . Answer has to be  four pages or less  !

----------


## Rick

What!? What on earth is the point of having a dead horse if you aren't going to beat it?!

----------


## hunter63

> ok I think we have the lighter fluid container sorted . Anyone know of a good container to carry a little nip of good whiskey . Answer has to be  four pages or less  !


Doesn't matter....just put the bottle in a paper bag, ...it will be fine.......millions of wino's can't be wrong....

----------


## Antonyraison

I don't bother much with zippos the fluid does evaporate... bics my go to every day.. and in survival outings it's ferrorod if we get lighters confiscated  (happens some times.. head instructor checks all our kit and just throws everything away we not allowed haha)

----------


## hunter63

> I don't bother much with zippos the fluid does evaporate... bics my go to every day.. and in survival outings it's ferrorod if we get lighters confiscated  (happens some times.. head instructor checks all our kit and just throws everything away we not allowed haha)


Sounds like your group uses "Un-common sense"

In my Rondy gear, I had included a buckskin Bic lighter on a neck strap......vender lady was making an selling them...
Used it to light my smoke when no one was looking....
Didn't think anyone would notice.

Anyway Rondy go to is Flint and steel.....w/char cloth.

Wsa practicing starting my fire for a "fire lighting contest"

Hot really humid day....was not getting a spark to catch....
Young boy standing there watching.....
Then says..".Hey mister, why not use the Bic in the pouch around your neck..."

Never wore it again.....LOL.

----------


## jimLE

i still have my zippo's. and a thing of fluid for them.but their kept put away.on account it means one less item in my pants pocket.and no fluid leaking out onto my leg.i now buy and use the 5 packs of Bic's at dollar general.in which i stopped at one a few days ago.and found a short long stem lighter.it barely long enough to stick out past both sides of my hand.and just to make things more interesting.their refillable..


DSCN1979.jpg

----------


## hunter63

That's kinda cool......haven't see any yet....
Since I quit smoking....I just carry a Bic most of the time.. Don't use it much except to try it out to see if it' still works...

----------


## Antonyraison

> Sounds like your group uses "Un-common sense"
> 
> In my Rondy gear, I had included a buckskin Bic lighter on a neck strap......vender lady was making an selling them...
> Used it to light my smoke when no one was looking....
> Didn't think anyone would notice.
> 
> Anyway Rondy go to is Flint and steel.....w/char cloth.
> 
> Wsa practicing starting my fire for a "fire lighting contest"
> ...


hahahah yeah, it does seem a tad odd I agree, I mean As a smoker i always have a bic on me, so There generally would never be a moment I wouldnt have one.
But I get that we there to learn other methods, and need to suffer with out Technology hahahah. sure I guess any lighter could fail from water and empty gas and weather etc.
It doesnt bother me much, if push came to shove I would use a bow drill if need be.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

ETA :  Never mind.  I read through the reviews and Q&A a little more, and there is a lot of contradictory stuff in there.

==============================

Just found these:

Capture.JPG

I've searched for real small ones before, but not found them.

https://www.amazon.com/Maxam-KTFLKC2...f=cts_je_1_vtp  $5.69 incl. shipping for the 2 oz. size.

https://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Ste.../dp/B004CYR26A  $4.95 incl. shipping for the 1 oz. size.

They look good for lighter fuel or personal fuel/medicine.

;oD

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

It's the 2-year anniversary of this exciting and intellectually stimulating thread!  I know for a fact that it is one of kyrat's personal favorites.

Anyway, looking back, Wildthang recommended the aluminum pill-cases.  I got some to use as stocking stuffers this last Christmas, and they work very well.  Empty eye drop bottles also work well.

Now for a confession.  Part of being a newb, wanna-be prepper is not thinking through everything.  When I started this thread, I complained about the containers leaking because they would get warm, pressurize, vent the evaporated fluid, cool off, repeat, until all the fluid was gone.  Well, I was testing them in my car in warm (even hot) weather.  You don't need to worry about being able to make a fire at night in Arkansas in the summer! DUH!  Every suggestion that I dismissed will work fine in cold weather. DUH!

Do I win some kind of Wilderness Survival Forums dumb-axx award?

----------


## Rick

We'll come up with one especially for you. We'll have the F.A.R.T.s begin work on it right away. We might have something by the second anniversary of this thread...or not. It is the F.A.R.T.s

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> We'll come up with one especially for you. We'll have the F.A.R.T.s begin work on it right away. We might have something by the second anniversary of this thread...or not. It is the F.A.R.T.s


Here's another newb question:  What does F.A.R.T.s stand for?

BTW, don't you mean "third" anniversary?  ;o)

----------


## kyratshooter

The F.A.R.T. is the operational wing of the WSF, otherwise known as the Fairly Active Reaction Team.

In the event of an emergency the FART can be sent anywhere in the world with only minor delays and absolutely no regard for their own safety.  At one time boats and other vehicles were involved but with the ravages of advancing age most of the original team have been strapped into mobility scooters and most are no longer allowed to drive due to the meds taken on a daily basis.

----------


## Rick

We are, however, death on coffee and bacon sammiches. I, uh, I might have to question that, no regard for their own safety bit. Ahem. It does look good on paper, though. I'm, personally, put off by anything more than a minor hang nail. I don't mind volunteering others for the tough stuff. Just sayin.....

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> The F.A.R.T. is the operational wing of the WSF, otherwise known as the Fairly Active Reaction Team.


That reminds me of the Cheech & Chong bit: Tactical Women's Alert Team.

BTW, does "operational" mean that you've all had operations of some sort?  But, they call those "procedures" now, don't they?

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

How about the "Order of the Legendary Dragon" as an award for exemplary service in F.A.R.T.?

----------


## Rick

Well, you'd have to find someone that has actually done something first. Procrastination is probably our best quality.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

I was thinking of me, for starting this thread.

BTW, O.L.D.  F.A.R.T.  Get it?

----------

